# Tyres in France



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Have decided to get 4 new tyres fitted and would appreciate some advice.

We have been replated to 3850kg by Svtech, which is fine overall, but the back axle is still overloaded (weighed just before we left it was 2200kg) as the tyres are 215x70x15 rated 109R at 1030 kg each...........on alloy wheels.

Svtech will replate the back axle to 2240 if we replace the tyres with 225x70x15 rated 112R at 1120kg each.

Can anyone foresee any problems with fitting slightly larger tyres to the Ducato base (Adria Coral) Would clearance be an issue?

Of course would need to tell the insurance company.

After advice on this site we are going for the Toyo H09 and have seen them on This site for less than in UK.

We plan to get them delivered and fitted at our next stopover in Montpelier.

Anyone had any experience with buying from this site and indeed with getting tyres fitted in France.

All advice appreciated as it's a worry to be carrying so much excess on the rear axle


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We always buy our tyres online and have them delivered directly to the fitter. We use Vulco...probably the equivalent of Quickfit. They never have an issue to do this ( even when we have forgotten to tell them that 6 winter tyres are en route !)
No clue about website, OH usually buys them in Germany and they are delivered to France.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have found it's not cheap to get your own tyres fitted here in France and can cost about €24 a wheel. 
So far I have managed to get a reduction at our VW agent and tyre shop by haggling.

Ray.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 225/70 r15 112r winter tyres, you won't find any problems regarding clearance with this marginally larger size.

If you look in your Ducato manual I'm sure that you will find this tyre size listed as a standard size for your van, therefore no requirement to tell your insurance company.

Kev


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I have no problems at all after putting 225 profile tyres on my Ducato rear axle to get the extra load rating. So I'm running 215's on the front axle and 225's on the rear at present.
I'll probably put 225's on the front axle too as/when they need changing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My original Continental tyres supplied on the 2013 Tiguan are now 9 years old and have done a healthy 96,000 kms. With still some tread left.
Decided to get new tyres before the long trip to Portugal next Dec and haggling got me a new set of 'Trocmoh' All Season Trac Saver tyres fitted for €440.
They do seem to rise well and more positive steering but feel they are a softer rubber so might not last as long. 

Has anyone heard of these tyres and user reviews please?

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmm a thread from 2014 resurrected and my thread at that. But Sherlock approves
Those Toyos are long gone in fact 2 of them completely delaminated which I read had happened elsewhere.We now have Continental Vancontact 225 4 season.

But sorry Ray I have not heard of those Trocmoh tyres.Apparently it is the trade name for 
SHANDONG YONGSHENG RUBBER GROUP CO...................... but wouldn't you be better asking for information and reviews before buying the tyres


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Peter. But I didn't feel like opening a new thread. Waste not want not.
I guess I was guided by the tyre company and the price. At my age how long will I expect anything to last.? They do feel better and softer on the ride. But as you say fairly unknown.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I know what you mean about things lasting Ray.
Recently got a new camera and I found myself thinking "that will do me for the rest of my life" ????
Scary scary..........so Carpe Diem


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I bought Hankook tyres - I'm fairly sure it's by the same manufacturer - for the MH a couple of years ago.
They haven't had much use since then but seem reasonable with a decent ride on the trips we've managed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I have been there Keith on Route One CA.

Ray.


----------

